# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμές από Περιστέρι (awmn-702)

## koem

Επιτέλους σήμερα αγκάρεψα τον αδερφό μου και τον ανέβασα στα κεραμίδια να με βοηθήσει να κάνω καμιά δοκιμή, που έχω τόσο εξοπλισμό και κάθεται...

Έπιασα καλά τον awmn-496(karm), τον awmn-301 (SoulReaper) αλλά και τον awmn-616 (B52) και τον awmn-34 (Jabarlee). Φαντάζομαι ότι θα έπιανα κι άλλους αν:

1) είχα ανεβάσει την κεραία στον ιστό (-4μ)
2) είχα πει σε φίλους που το έχουν σε client mode να το γυρίσουν σε AP
3) δεν φοβόταν ο αδερφός μου μην πέσει...

Υπόψιν ότι οι δοκιμές έγιναν με την 19db Stella Doradus που πήρα από Τριδημά και με τη μία από τις δύο Engenious που έχω...

----------


## davidcas

Tha kanonisoume na mpoume taytoxrona ston Soulreaper h ston B52 gia na doume ti taxythta tha petyxoume metaksy mas

----------

